# link eines dhtml/java menüs im iframe öffnen .



## boerni76 (8. Jul 2006)

hallo, 

wieder ein problem: 
ich habe ein dhtml menü und darunter einen iframe mit dem namen "hauptframe". 

nun trage ich den namen des frames an die dafür vorgesehene stelle im script ein. allerdings wird der link nicht im frame geladen, sondern immer nur per _self. 


hier der quelltext der menüs: 
-------------------------------------------- 



```
<script type='text/javascript'> 

function Go(){return} 



Menu1=new Array("Home","start.html","hier soll laut beschreibung der zielframe rein",0,20,96); 

Menu2=new Array("News","http://","",0,0,100); 

Menu3=new Array("Herren","http://","",2,0,100); 
Menu3_1=new Array("Bundesliga","http://","",4,20,120); 
Menu3_1_1=new Array("Spieler","http://","",0,20,120); 
Menu3_1_2=new Array("Ergebnisse","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu3_1_3=new Array("Scorer","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu3_1_4=new Array("Spielplan","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu3_2=new Array("Regionalliga","http://","",4,20,0); 
Menu3_2_1=new Array("Spieler","http://","",0,20,120); 
Menu3_2_2=new Array("Ergebnisse","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu3_2_3=new Array("Scorer","http://","",0,20,80); 
Menu3_2_4=new Array("Spielplan","http://","",0,20,80); 

Menu4=new Array("Damen","http://","",4,0,100); 
Menu4_1=new Array("Spielerinnen","http://","",0,20,120); 
Menu4_2=new Array("Ergebnisse","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu4_3=new Array("Scorer","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu4_4=new Array("Spielplan","http://","",0,20,0); 

Menu5=new Array("Jugend","http://","",0,0,100); 

Menu6=new Array("Interaktiv","http://","",5,0,100); 
Menu6_1=new Array("Gästebuch","http://","",0,20,120); 
Menu6_2=new Array("Forum","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu6_3=new Array("Links","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu6_4=new Array("Berichte","http://","",3,20,0); 
Menu6_4_1=new Array("Bericht1","http://","",0,20,120); 
Menu6_4_2=new Array("Bericht2","http://","",0,20,0); 
Menu6_4_3=new Array("Bericht3","http://","",0,20,80); 
Menu6_5=new Array("Fotoecke","http://","",0,20,0); 

Menu7=new Array("Kontakt","http://","",0,0,100); 

Menu8=new Array("Sponsoren","http://","",0,20,100); 

Menu9=new Array("Impressum","http://","",0,20,100); 

Menu10=new Array("Intern","http://","",0,20,68); 


var NoOffFirstLineMenus=10; // Number of first level items 
var LowBgColor='4B6CA6'; // Background color when mouse is not over 
var LowSubBgColor='869BBF'; // Background color when mouse is not over on subs 
var HighBgColor='4B6CA6'; // Background color when mouse is over 
var HighSubBgColor='F6F6F6'; // Background color when mouse is over on subs 
var FontLowColor='000000'; // Font color when mouse is not over 
var FontSubLowColor='000000'; // Font color subs when mouse is not over 
var FontHighColor='F6F6F6'; // Font color when mouse is over 
var FontSubHighColor='000000'; // Font color subs when mouse is over 
var BorderColor='4B6CA6'; // Border color 
var BorderSubColor='000000'; // Border color for subs 
var BorderWidth=1; // Border width 
var BorderBtwnElmnts=0; // Border between elements 1 or 0 
var FontFamily="Arial" // Font family menu items 
var FontSize=10; // Font size menu items 
var FontBold=1; // Bold menu items 1 or 0 
var FontItalic=0; // Italic menu items 1 or 0 
var MenuTextCentered='left'; // Item text position 'left', 'center' or 'right' 
var MenuCentered='center'; // Menu horizontal position 'left', 'center' or 'right' 
var MenuVerticalCentered='top'; // Menu vertical position 'top', 'middle','bottom' or static 
var ChildOverlap=.2; // horizontal overlap child/ parent 
var ChildVerticalOverlap=.2; // vertical overlap child/ parent 
var StartTop=0; // Menu offset x coordinate 
var StartLeft=0; // Menu offset y coordinate 
var VerCorrect=0; // Multiple frames y correction 
var HorCorrect=0; // Multiple frames x correction 
var LeftPaddng=0; // Left padding 
var TopPaddng=0; // Top padding 
var FirstLineHorizontal=1; // SET TO 1 FOR HORIZONTAL MENU, 0 FOR VERTICAL 
var MenuFramesVertical=1; // Frames in cols or rows 1 or 0 
var DissapearDelay=330; // delay before menu folds in 
var TakeOverBgColor=1; // Menu frame takes over background color subitem frame 
var FirstLineFrame='navig'; // Frame where first level appears 
var SecLineFrame='space'; // Frame where sub levels appear 
var DocTargetFrame='space'; // Frame where target documents appear 
var TargetLoc=''; // span id for relative positioning 
var HideTop=0; // Hide first level when loading new document 1 or 0 
var MenuWrap=1; // enables/ disables menu wrap 1 or 0 
var RightToLeft=0; // enables/ disables right to left unfold 1 or 0 
var UnfoldsOnClick=0; // Level 1 unfolds onclick/ onmouseover 
var WebMasterCheck=0; // menu tree checking on or off 1 or 0 
var ShowArrow=0; // Uses arrow gifs when 1 
var KeepHilite=1; // Keep selected path highligthed 
var Arrws=['tri.gif',5,10,'tridown.gif',10,5,'trileft.gif',5,10]; // Arrow source, width and height 




var AgntUsr=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase(); 
var DomYes=document.getElementById?1:0; 
var NavYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('mozilla')!=-1&&AgntUsr.indexOf('compatible')==-1?1:0; 
var ExpYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('msie')!=-1?1:0; 
var Opr=AgntUsr.indexOf('opera')!=-1?1:0; 
var Opr6orless=window.opera && navigator.userAgent.search(/opera.[1-6]/i)!=-1 
var DomNav=DomYes&&NavYes?1:0; 
var DomExp=DomYes&&ExpYes?1:0; 
var Nav4=NavYes&&!DomYes&&document.layers?1:0; 
var Exp4=ExpYes&&!DomYes&&document.all?1:0; 
var PosStrt=(NavYes||ExpYes)&&!Opr6orless?1:0; 
var FrstLoc,ScLoc,DcLoc; 
var ScWinWdth,ScWinHght,FrstWinWdth,FrstWinHght; 
var ScLdAgainWin; 
var FirstColPos,SecColPos,DocColPos; 
var RcrsLvl=0; 
var FrstCreat=1,Loadd=0,Creatd=0,IniFlg,AcrssFrms=1; 
var FrstCntnr=null,CurrntOvr=null,CloseTmr=null; 
var CntrTxt,TxtClose,ImgStr; 
var Ztop=100; 
var ShwFlg=0; 
var M_StrtTp=StartTop,M_StrtLft=StartLeft; 
var StaticPos=0; 
var LftXtra=DomNav&&!Opr?LeftPaddng:0; 
var TpXtra=DomNav?TopPaddng:0; 
var M_Hide=Nav4?'hide':'hidden'; 
var M_Show=Nav4?'show':'visible'; 
var Par=parent.frames[0]&&FirstLineFrame!=SecLineFrame?parent:window; 
var Doc=Par.document; 
var Bod=Doc.body; 
var Trigger=NavYes&&!Opr?Par:Bod; 

MenuTextCentered=MenuTextCentered==1||MenuTextCentered=='center'?'center':MenuTextCentered==0||MenuTextCentered!='right'?'left':'right'; 
WbMstrAlrts=["Item not defined: ","Item needs height: ","Item needs width: "]; 

if(Trigger.onload)Dummy=Trigger.onload; 
if(DomNav||Opr)Trigger.addEventListener('load',Go,false); 
else Trigger.onload=Go; 

function Dummy(){return} 

function CnclSlct(){return false} 

function RePos(){ 
FrstWinWdth=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientWidth:FrstLoc.innerWidth; 
FrstWinHght=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientHeight:FrstLoc.innerHeight; 
ScWinWdth=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientWidth:ScLoc.innerWidth; 
ScWinHght=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientHeight:ScLoc.innerHeight; 
if(MenuCentered=='justify'&&FirstLineHorizontal){ 
FrstCntnr.style.width=FrstWinWdth; 
ClcJus(); 
var P=FrstCntnr.FrstMbr,W=Menu1[5],i; 
for(i=0;i<NoOffFirstLineMenus;i++){P.style.width=W;P=P.PrvMbr}} 
StaticPos=-1; 
if(TargetLoc)ClcTrgt(); 
if(MenuCentered)ClcLft(); 
if(MenuVerticalCentered)ClcTp(); 
PosMenu(FrstCntnr,StartTop,StartLeft)} 

function UnLoaded(){ 
if(CloseTmr)clearTimeout(CloseTmr); 
Loadd=0; Creatd=0; 
if(HideTop){ 
var FCStyle=Nav4?FrstCntnr:FrstCntnr.style; 
FCStyle.visibility=M_Hide}} 

function ReDoWhole(){ 
if(ScWinWdth!=ScLoc.innerWidth||ScWinHght!=ScLoc.innerHeight||FrstWinWdth!=FrstLoc.innerWidth||FrstWinHght!=FrstLoc.innerHeight)Doc.location.reload()} 

function Check(WMnu,NoOf){ 
var i,array,ArrayLoc; 
ArrayLoc=parent.frames[0]?parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]:self; 
for(i=0;i<NoOf;i++){ 
array=WMnu+eval(i+1); 
if(!ArrayLoc[array]){WbMstrAlrt(0,array); return false} 
if(i==0){ if(!ArrayLoc[array][4]){WbMstrAlrt(1,array); return false} 
if(!ArrayLoc[array][5]){WbMstrAlrt(2,array); return false}} 
if(ArrayLoc[array][3])if(!Check(array+'_',ArrayLoc[array][3])) return false} 
return true} 

function WbMstrAlrt(No,Xtra){ 
return confirm(WbMstrAlrts[No]+Xtra+' ')} 

function Go(){ 
Dummy(); 
if(Loadd||!PosStrt)return; 
BeforeStart(); 
Creatd=0; Loadd=1; 
status='Building menu'; 
if(FrstCreat){ 
if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]){ 
FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame; 
if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]){ 
FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame; 
if(FirstLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[FirstLineFrame])FirstLineFrame=SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame=''}} 
if(SecLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[SecLineFrame]){ 
SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame; 
if(SecLineFrame =="" || !parent.frames[SecLineFrame])SecLineFrame=DocTargetFrame=FirstLineFrame} 
if(DocTargetFrame =="" || !parent.frames[DocTargetFrame])DocTargetFrame=SecLineFrame; 
if(WebMasterCheck){ if(!Check('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus)){status='build aborted';return}} 
FrstLoc=FirstLineFrame!=""?parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]:window; 
ScLoc=SecLineFrame!=""?parent.frames[SecLineFrame]:window; 
DcLoc=DocTargetFrame!=""?parent.frames[DocTargetFrame]:window; 
if (FrstLoc==ScLoc) AcrssFrms=0; 
if (AcrssFrms)FirstLineHorizontal=MenuFramesVertical?0:1; 
FrstWinWdth=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientWidth:FrstLoc.innerWidth; 
FrstWinHght=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.clientHeight:FrstLoc.innerHeight; 
ScWinWdth=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientWidth:ScLoc.innerWidth; 
ScWinHght=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientHeight:ScLoc.innerHeight; 
if(Nav4){ CntrTxt=MenuTextCentered!='left'?"<div align='"+MenuTextCentered+"'>":""; 
TxtClose="</font>"+MenuTextCentered!='left'?"</div>":""}} 
FirstColPos=Nav4?FrstLoc.document:FrstLoc.document.body; 
SecColPos=Nav4?ScLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body; 
DocColPos=Nav4?DcLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body; 
if (TakeOverBgColor)FirstColPos.bgColor=AcrssFrms?SecColPos.bgColor:DocColPos.bgColor; 
if(MenuCentered=='justify'&&FirstLineHorizontal)ClcJus(); 
if(FrstCreat){ 
FrstCntnr=CreateMenuStructure('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus); 
FrstCreat=AcrssFrms?0:1} 
else CreateMenuStructureAgain('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus); 
if(TargetLoc)ClcTrgt(); 
if(MenuCentered)ClcLft(); 
if(MenuVerticalCentered)ClcTp(); 
PosMenu(FrstCntnr,StartTop,StartLeft); 
IniFlg=1; 
Initiate(); 
Creatd=1; 
if (AcrssFrms) //Added for Opera 
{ //Added for Opera 
ScLdAgainWin=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body:ScLoc; 
ScLdAgainWin.onunload=UnLoaded; 
} //Added for Opera 
Trigger.onresize=Nav4?ReDoWhole:RePos; 
AfterBuild(); 
if(MenuVerticalCentered=='static'&&!AcrssFrms)setInterval('KeepPos()',250); 
status='Menu ready for use'} 

function KeepPos(){ 
var TS=ExpYes?FrstLoc.document.body.scrollTop:FrstLoc.pageYOffset; 
if(TS!=StaticPos){ 
var FCStyle=Nav4?FrstCntnr:FrstCntnr.style; 
FCStyle.top=FrstCntnr.OrgTop=StartTop+TS;StaticPos=TS}} 

function ClcJus(){ 
var a=BorderBtwnElmnts?1:2,b=BorderBtwnElmnts?BorderWidth:0; 
var Size=Math.round(((FrstWinWdth-a*BorderWidth)/NoOffFirstLineMenus)-b),i,j; 
for(i=1;i<NoOffFirstLineMenus+1;i++){j=eval('Menu'+i);j[5]=Size} 
StartLeft=0} 

function ClcTrgt(){ 
var TLoc=Nav4?FrstLoc.document.layers[TargetLoc]:DomYes?FrstLoc.document.getElementById(TargetLoc):FrstLoc.document.all[TargetLoc]; 
StartTop=M_StrtTp; 
StartLeft=M_StrtLft; 
if(DomYes){ 
while(TLoc){StartTop+=TLoc.offsetTop;StartLeft+=TLoc.offsetLeft;TLoc=TLoc.offsetParent}} 
else{ StartTop+=Nav4?TLoc.pageY:TLoc.offsetTop;StartLeft+=Nav4?TLoc.pageX:TLoc.offsetLeft}} 

function ClcLft(){ 
if(MenuCentered!='left'&&MenuCentered!='justify'){ 
var Size=FrstWinWdth-(!Nav4?parseInt(FrstCntnr.style.width):FrstCntnr.clip.width); 
StartLeft=M_StrtLft; 
StartLeft+=MenuCentered=='right'?Size:Size/2}} 

function ClcTp(){ 
if(MenuVerticalCentered!='top'&&MenuVerticalCentered!='static'){ 
var Size=FrstWinHght-(!Nav4?parseInt(FrstCntnr.style.height):FrstCntnr.clip.height); 
StartTop=M_StrtTp; 
StartTop+=MenuVerticalCentered=='bottom'?Size:Size/2}} 

function PosMenu(CntnrPntr,Tp,Lt){ 
var Topi,Lefti,Hori; 
var Cntnr=CntnrPntr; 
var Mmbr=Cntnr.FrstMbr; 
var CntnrStyle=!Nav4?Cntnr.style:Cntnr; 
var MmbrStyle=!Nav4?Mmbr.style:Mmbr; 
var PadL=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?LftXtra:0; 
var PadT=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?TpXtra:0; 
var MmbrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.width)+PadL:MmbrStyle.clip.width; 
var MmbrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.height)+PadT:MmbrStyle.clip.height; 
var CntnrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(CntnrStyle.width):CntnrStyle.clip.width; 
var CntnrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(CntnrStyle.height):CntnrStyle.clip.height; 
var SubTp,SubLt; 
RcrsLvl++; 
if (RcrsLvl==1 && AcrssFrms)!MenuFramesVertical?Tp=FrstWinHght-CntnrHt+(Nav4?4:0):Lt=RightToLeft?0:FrstWinWdth-CntnrWt+(Nav4?4:0); 
if (RcrsLvl==2 && AcrssFrms)!MenuFramesVertical?Tp=0:Lt=RightToLeft?ScWinWdth-CntnrWt:0; 
if (RcrsLvl==2 && AcrssFrms){Tp+=VerCorrect;Lt+=HorCorrect} 
CntnrStyle.top=RcrsLvl==1?Tp:0; 
Cntnr.OrgTop=Tp; 
CntnrStyle.left=RcrsLvl==1?Lt:0; 
Cntnr.OrgLeft=Lt; 
if (RcrsLvl==1 && FirstLineHorizontal){ 
Hori=1;Lefti=CntnrWt-MmbrWt-2*BorderWidth;Topi=0} 
else{ Hori=Lefti=0;Topi=CntnrHt-MmbrHt-2*BorderWidth} 
while(Mmbr!=null){ 
MmbrStyle.left=Lefti+BorderWidth; 
MmbrStyle.top=Topi+BorderWidth; 
if(Nav4)Mmbr.CmdLyr.moveTo(Lefti+BorderWidth,Topi+BorderWidth); 
if(Mmbr.ChildCntnr){ 
if(RightToLeft)ChldCntnrWdth=Nav4?Mmbr.ChildCntnr.clip.width:parseInt(Mmbr.ChildCntnr.style.width); 
if(Hori){ SubTp=Topi+MmbrHt+2*BorderWidth; 
SubLt=RightToLeft?Lefti+MmbrWt-ChldCntnrWdth:Lefti} 
else{ SubLt=RightToLeft?Lefti-ChldCntnrWdth+ChildOverlap*MmbrWt+BorderWidth:Lefti+(1-ChildOverlap)*MmbrWt+BorderWidth; 
SubTp=RcrsLvl==1&&AcrssFrms?Topi:Topi+ChildVerticalOverlap*MmbrHt} 
PosMenu(Mmbr.ChildCntnr,SubTp,SubLt)} 
Mmbr=Mmbr.PrvMbr; 
if(Mmbr){ MmbrStyle=!Nav4?Mmbr.style:Mmbr; 
PadL=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?LftXtra:0; 
PadT=Mmbr.value.indexOf('<')==-1?TpXtra:0; 
MmbrWt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.width)+PadL:MmbrStyle.clip.width; 
MmbrHt=!Nav4?parseInt(MmbrStyle.height)+PadT:MmbrStyle.clip.height; 
Hori?Lefti-=BorderBtwnElmnts?(MmbrWt+BorderWidth):(MmbrWt):Topi-=BorderBtwnElmnts?(MmbrHt+BorderWidth):(MmbrHt)}} 
RcrsLvl--} 

function Initiate(){ 
if(IniFlg){ Init(FrstCntnr);IniFlg=0; 
if(ShwFlg)AfterCloseAll();ShwFlg=0}} 

function Init(CntnrPntr){ 
var Mmbr=CntnrPntr.FrstMbr; 
var MCStyle=Nav4?CntnrPntr:CntnrPntr.style; 
RcrsLvl++; 
MCStyle.visibility=RcrsLvl==1?M_Show:M_Hide; 
while(Mmbr!=null){ 
if(Mmbr.Hilite){Mmbr.Hilite=0;if(KeepHilite)LowItem(Mmbr)} 
if(Mmbr.ChildCntnr) Init(Mmbr.ChildCntnr); 
Mmbr=Mmbr.PrvMbr} 
RcrsLvl--} 

function ClearAllChilds(Pntr){ 
var CPCCStyle; 
while (Pntr){ 
if(Pntr.Hilite){ 
Pntr.Hilite=0; 
if(KeepHilite)LowItem(Pntr); 
if(Pntr.ChildCntnr){ 
CPCCStyle=Nav4?Pntr.ChildCntnr:Pntr.ChildCntnr.style; 
CPCCStyle.visibility=M_Hide; 
ClearAllChilds(Pntr.ChildCntnr.FrstMbr)} 
break} 
Pntr=Pntr.PrvMbr}} 

function GoTo(){ 
if(this.LinkTxt){ 
status=''; 
var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this; 
LowItem(HP); 
this.LinkTxt.indexOf('javascript:')!=-1?eval(this.LinkTxt):DcLoc.location.href=this.LinkTxt}} 

function HiliteItem(P){ 
if(Nav4){ 
if(P.ro)P.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri2; 
else{ if(P.HiBck)P.bgColor=P.HiBck; 
if(P.value.indexOf('<img')==-1){ 
P.document.write(P.Ovalue); 
P.document.close()}}} 
else{ if(P.ro){ var Lc=P.Level==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc; 
Lc.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri2} 
else{ if(P.HiBck)P.style.backgroundColor=P.HiBck; 
if(P.HiFntClr)P.style.color=P.HiFntClr}} 
P.Hilite=1} 

function LowItem(P){ 
if(P.ro){ if(Nav4)P.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri1; 
else{ var Lc=P.Level==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc; 
Lc.document.images[P.rid].src=P.ri1}} 
else{ if(Nav4){ if(P.LoBck)P.bgColor=P.LoBck; 
if(P.value.indexOf('<img')==-1){ 
P.document.write(P.value); 
P.document.close()}} 
else{ if(P.LoBck)P.style.backgroundColor=P.LoBck; 
if(P.LwFntClr)P.style.color=P.LwFntClr}}} 

function OpenMenu(){ 
if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return; 
var TpScrlld=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.scrollTop:ScLoc.pageYOffset; 
var LScrlld=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.scrollLeft:ScLoc.pageXOffset; 
var CCnt=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr:this.ChildCntnr; 
var ThisHt=Nav4?this.clip.height:parseInt(this.style.height); 
var ThisWt=Nav4?this.clip.width:parseInt(this.style.width); 
var ThisLft=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1&&!FirstLineHorizontal?0:Nav4?this.Container.left:parseInt(this.Container.style.left); 
var ThisTp=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?0:Nav4?this.Container.top:parseInt(this.Container.style.top); 
var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this; 
CurrntOvr=this; 
IniFlg=0; 
ClearAllChilds(this.Container.FrstMbr); 
HiliteItem(HP); 
if(CCnt!=null){ 
if(!ShwFlg){ShwFlg=1; BeforeFirstOpen()} 
var CCW=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr.clip.width:parseInt(this.ChildCntnr.style.width); 
var CCH=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr.clip.height:parseInt(this.ChildCntnr.style.height); 
var ChCntTL=Nav4?this.LowLyr.ChildCntnr:this.ChildCntnr.style; 
var SubLt=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1?CCnt.OrgLeft+ThisLft+LScrlld:CCnt.OrgLeft+ThisLft; 
var SubTp=AcrssFrms&&this.Level==1?CCnt.OrgTop+ThisTp+TpScrlld:CCnt.OrgTop+ThisTp; 
if(MenuWrap){ 
if(RightToLeft){ 
if(SubLt<LScrlld)SubLt=this.Level==1?LScrlld:SubLt+(CCW+(1-2*ChildOverlap)*ThisWt); 
if(SubLt+CCW>ScWinWdth+LScrlld)SubLt=ScWinWdth+LScrlld-CCW} 
else{ if(SubLt+CCW>ScWinWdth+LScrlld)SubLt=this.Level==1?ScWinWdth+LScrlld-CCW:SubLt-(CCW+(1-2*ChildOverlap)*ThisWt); 
if(SubLt<LScrlld)SubLt=LScrlld} 
if(SubTp+CCH>TpScrlld+ScWinHght)SubTp=this.Level==1?SubTp=TpScrlld+ScWinHght-CCH:SubTp-CCH+(1-2*ChildVerticalOverlap)*ThisHt; 
if(SubTp<TpScrlld)SubTp=TpScrlld} 
ChCntTL.top=SubTp;ChCntTL.left=SubLt;ChCntTL.visibility=M_Show} 
status=this.LinkTxt} 

function OpenMenuClick(){ 
if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return; 
var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this; 
CurrntOvr=this; 
IniFlg=0; 
ClearAllChilds(this.Container.FrstMbr); 
HiliteItem(HP); 
status=this.LinkTxt} 

function CloseMenu(){ 
if(!Loadd||!Creatd) return; 
if(!KeepHilite){ 
var HP=Nav4?this.LowLyr:this; 
LowItem(HP)} 
status=''; 
if(this==CurrntOvr){ 
IniFlg=1; 
if(CloseTmr)clearTimeout(CloseTmr); 
CloseTmr=setTimeout('Initiate(CurrntOvr)',DissapearDelay)}} 

function CntnrSetUp(Wdth,Hght,NoOff){ 
var x=RcrsLvl==1?BorderColor:BorderSubColor; 
this.FrstMbr=null; 
this.OrgLeft=this.OrgTop=0; 
if(x)this.bgColor=x; 
if(Nav4){ this.visibility='hide'; 
this.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght)} 
else{ if(x)this.style.backgroundColor=x; 
this.style.width=Wdth; 
this.style.height=Hght; 
this.style.fontFamily=FontFamily; 
this.style.fontWeight=FontBold?'bold':'normal'; 
this.style.fontStyle=FontItalic?'italic':'normal'; 
this.style.fontSize=FontSize+'pt'; 
this.style.zIndex=RcrsLvl+Ztop}} 

function MbrSetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrMmbr,WhatMenu,Wdth,Hght){ 
var Location=RcrsLvl==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc; 
var MemVal=eval(WhatMenu+'[0]'); 
var t,T,L,W,H,S; 
var a,b,c,d; 
this.PrvMbr=PrMmbr; 
this.Level=RcrsLvl; 
this.LinkTxt=eval(WhatMenu+'[1]'); 
this.Container=MmbrCntnr; 
this.ChildCntnr=null; 
this.Hilite=0; 
this.style.overflow='hidden'; 
this.style.cursor=ExpYes&&(this.LinkTxt||(RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick))?'hand':'default'; 
this.ro=0; 
if(MemVal.indexOf('rollover')!=-1){ 
this.ro=1; 
this.ri1=MemVal.substring(MemVal.indexOf(':')+1,MemVal.lastIndexOf(':')); 
this.ri2=MemVal.substring(MemVal.lastIndexOf(':')+1,MemVal.length); 
this.rid=WhatMenu+'i';MemVal="[img]"+this.ri1+"[/img]"} 
this.value=MemVal; 
if(RcrsLvl==1){ 
a=LowBgColor; 
b=HighBgColor; 
c=FontLowColor; 
d=FontHighColor} 
else{ a=LowSubBgColor; 
b=HighSubBgColor; 
c=FontSubLowColor; 
d=FontSubHighColor} 
this.LoBck=a; 
this.LwFntClr=c; 
this.HiBck=b; 
this.HiFntClr=d; 
this.style.color=this.LwFntClr; 
if(this.LoBck)this.style.backgroundColor=this.LoBck; 
this.style.textAlign=MenuTextCentered; 
if(eval(WhatMenu+'[2]'))this.style.backgroundImage="url(\'"+eval(WhatMenu+'[2]')+"\')"; 
if(MemVal.indexOf('<')==-1){ 
this.style.width=Wdth-LftXtra; 
this.style.height=Hght-TpXtra; 
this.style.paddingLeft=LeftPaddng; 
this.style.paddingTop=TopPaddng} 
else{ this.style.width=Wdth; 
this.style.height=Hght} 
if(MemVal.indexOf('<')==-1&&DomYes){ 
t=Location.document.createTextNode(MemVal); 
this.appendChild(t)} 
else this.innerHTML=MemVal; 
if(eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')&&ShowArrow){ 
a=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?3:RightToLeft?6:0; 
S=Arrws[a]; 
W=Arrws[a+1]; 
H=Arrws[a+2]; 
T=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?Hght-H-2:(Hght-H)/2; 
L=RightToLeft?2:Wdth-W-2; 
if(DomYes){ 

t=Location.document.createElement('img'); 
this.appendChild(t); 
t.style.position='absolute'; 
t.src=S; 

t.style.width=W; 
t.style.height=H; 
t.style.top=T; 
t.style.left=L} 
else{ MemVal+="<div style='position:absolute; top:"+T+"; left:"+L+"; width:"+W+"; height:"+H+";visibility:inherit'>[img]"+S+"[/img]</div>"; 
this.innerHTML=MemVal}} 
if(ExpYes){this.onselectstart=CnclSlct; 
this.onmouseover=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?OpenMenuClick:OpenMenu; 
this.onmouseout=CloseMenu; 
this.onclick=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?OpenMenu:GoTo } 
else{ RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?this.addEventListener('mouseover',OpenMenuClick,false):this.addEventListener('mouseover',OpenMenu,false); 
this.addEventListener('mouseout',CloseMenu,false); 
RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?this.addEventListener('click',OpenMenu,false):this.addEventListener('click',GoTo,false)}} 

function NavMbrSetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrMmbr,WhatMenu,Wdth,Hght){ 
var a,b,c,d; 
if(RcrsLvl==1){ 
a=LowBgColor; 
b=HighBgColor; 
c=FontLowColor; 
d=FontHighColor} 
else { a=LowSubBgColor; 
b=HighSubBgColor; 
c=FontSubLowColor; 
d=FontSubHighColor } 
this.value=eval(WhatMenu+'[0]'); 
this.ro=0; 
if(this.value.indexOf('rollover')!=-1){ 
this.ro=1; 
this.ri1=this.value.substring(this.value.indexOf(':')+1,this.value.lastIndexOf(':')); 
this.ri2=this.value.substring(this.value.lastIndexOf(':')+1,this.value.length); 
this.rid=WhatMenu+'i';this.value="[img]"+this.ri1+"[/img]"} 
if(LeftPaddng&&this.value.indexOf('<')==-1&&MenuTextCentered=='left')this.value='&nbsp\;'+this.value; 
if(FontBold)this.value=this.value.bold(); 
if(FontItalic)this.value=this.value.italics(); 
this.Ovalue=this.value; 
this.value=this.value.fontcolor(c); 
this.Ovalue=this.Ovalue.fontcolor(d); 
this.value=CntrTxt+"<font face='"+FontFamily+"' point-size='"+FontSize+"'>"+this.value+TxtClose; 
this.Ovalue=CntrTxt+"<font face='"+FontFamily+"' point-size='"+FontSize+"'>"+this.Ovalue+TxtClose; 
this.LoBck=a; 
this.HiBck=b; 
this.ChildCntnr=null; 
this.PrvMbr=PrMmbr; 
this.Hilite=0; 
this.visibility='inherit'; 
if(this.LoBck)this.bgColor=this.LoBck; 
this.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght); 
if(!AcrssFrms&&eval(WhatMenu+'[2]'))this.background.src=eval(WhatMenu+'[2]'); 
this.document.write(this.value); 
this.document.close(); 
this.CmdLyr=new Layer(Wdth,MmbrCntnr); 
this.CmdLyr.Level=RcrsLvl; 
this.CmdLyr.LinkTxt=eval(WhatMenu+'[1]'); 
this.CmdLyr.visibility='inherit'; 
this.CmdLyr.onmouseover=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick?OpenMenuClick:OpenMenu; 
this.CmdLyr.onmouseout=CloseMenu; 
this.CmdLyr.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEUP); 
this.CmdLyr.onmouseup=RcrsLvl==1&&UnfoldsOnClick&&eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')?OpenMenu:GoTo; 
this.CmdLyr.LowLyr=this; 
this.CmdLyr.resizeTo(Wdth,Hght); 
this.CmdLyr.Container=MmbrCntnr; 
if(eval(WhatMenu+'[3]')&&ShowArrow){ 
a=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?3:RightToLeft?6:0; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr=new Layer(Arrws[a+1],this.CmdLyr); 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.visibility='inherit'; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.top=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?Hght-Arrws[a+2]-2:(Hght-Arrws[a+2])/2; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.left=RightToLeft?2:Wdth-Arrws[a+1]-2; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.width=Arrws[a+1]; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.height=Arrws[a+2]; 
ImgStr="[img]"+Arrws[a]+"[/img]"; 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.document.write(ImgStr); 
this.CmdLyr.ImgLyr.document.close()}} 

function CreateMenuStructure(MName,NumberOf){ 
RcrsLvl++; 
var i,NoOffSubs,Mbr,Wdth=0,Hght=0; 
var PrvMmbr=null; 
var WMnu=MName+'1'; 
var MenuWidth=eval(WMnu+'[5]'); 
var MenuHeight=eval(WMnu+'[4]'); 
var Location=RcrsLvl==1?FrstLoc:ScLoc; 
if (RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal){ 
for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){ 
WMnu=MName+eval(i); 
Wdth=eval(WMnu+'[5]')?Wdth+eval(WMnu+'[5]'):Wdth+MenuWidth} 
Wdth=BorderBtwnElmnts?Wdth+(NumberOf+1)*BorderWidth:Wdth+2*BorderWidth;Hght=MenuHeight+2*BorderWidth} 
else{ for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){ 
WMnu=MName+eval(i); 
Hght=eval(WMnu+'[4]')?Hght+eval(WMnu+'[4]'):Hght+MenuHeight} 
Hght=BorderBtwnElmnts?Hght+(NumberOf+1)*BorderWidth:Hght+2*BorderWidth;Wdth=MenuWidth+2*BorderWidth} 
if(DomYes){ 
var MmbrCntnr=Location.document.createElement("div"); 
MmbrCntnr.style.position='absolute'; 
MmbrCntnr.style.visibility='hidden'; 
Location.document.body.appendChild(MmbrCntnr)} 
else{ if(Nav4) var MmbrCntnr=new Layer(Wdth,Location) 
else{ WMnu+='c'; 
Location.document.body.insertAdjacentHTML("AfterBegin","<div id='"+WMnu+"' style='visibility:hidden; position:absolute;'><\/div>"); 
var MmbrCntnr=Location.document.all[WMnu]}} 
MmbrCntnr.SetUp=CntnrSetUp; 
MmbrCntnr.SetUp(Wdth,Hght,NumberOf); 
if(Exp4){ MmbrCntnr.InnerString=''; 
for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){ 
WMnu=MName+eval(i); 
MmbrCntnr.InnerString+="<div id='"+WMnu+"' style='position:absolute;'><\/div>"} 
MmbrCntnr.innerHTML=MmbrCntnr.InnerString} 
for(i=1;i<NumberOf+1;i++){ 
WMnu=MName+eval(i); 
NoOffSubs=eval(WMnu+'[3]'); 
Wdth=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?eval(WMnu+'[5]')?eval(WMnu+'[5]'):MenuWidth:MenuWidth; 
Hght=RcrsLvl==1&&FirstLineHorizontal?MenuHeight:eval(WMnu+'[4]')?eval(WMnu+'[4]'):MenuHeight; 
if(DomYes){ 
Mbr=Location.document.createElement("div"); 
Mbr.style.position='absolute'; 
Mbr.style.visibility='inherit'; 
MmbrCntnr.appendChild(Mbr)} 
else Mbr=Nav4?new Layer(Wdth,MmbrCntnr):Location.document.all[WMnu]; 
Mbr.SetUp=Nav4?NavMbrSetUp:MbrSetUp; 
Mbr.SetUp(MmbrCntnr,PrvMmbr,WMnu,Wdth,Hght); 
if(NoOffSubs) Mbr.ChildCntnr=CreateMenuStructure(WMnu+'_',NoOffSubs); 
PrvMmbr=Mbr} 
MmbrCntnr.FrstMbr=Mbr; 
RcrsLvl--; 
return(MmbrCntnr)} 

function CreateMenuStructureAgain(MName,NumberOf){ 
var i,WMnu,NoOffSubs,PrvMmbr,Mbr=FrstCntnr.FrstMbr; 
RcrsLvl++; 
for(i=NumberOf;i>0;i--){ 
WMnu=MName+eval(i); 
NoOffSubs=eval(WMnu+'[3]'); 
PrvMmbr=Mbr; 
if(NoOffSubs)Mbr.ChildCntnr=CreateMenuStructure(WMnu+'_',NoOffSubs); 
Mbr=Mbr.PrvMbr} 
RcrsLvl--} 

function BeforeStart(){return} 
function AfterBuild(){return} 
function BeforeFirstOpen(){return} 
function AfterCloseAll(){return} 

</script>
```


wenn ich dort, wo das ziel rein soll nun hauptframe schreibe, öffnet sich der link in der selben seite, aber nicht im frame. 

hat jemand eine idee, woran dies liegt? 

vielen dank!!! 

grüße 
börni


----------



## The_S (8. Jul 2006)

java != javascript. Entweder im dazugehörigen Forum posten oder gleich an Java-Script Forum suchen  :roll:


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

@hobbit
das ist das dazugehörige forum


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Aug 2006)

wurde bestimmt verschoben...


----------

